
Ask HN: Would you accept a job that pays you in Bitcoin? - pablo-massa
I was looking for a UX Designer remote job and when I find this opportunity [0] I ask myself this question.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.exodus.io&#x2F;jobs&#x2F;#ui
======
dozzie
Would you accept a job that pays in Monopoly money, lottery tickets, Warcraft
equipment, or in trucks of cheese?

~~~
yokisan
What type of cheese?

------
basicplus2
No.. because risk

